# Sticky deleted?



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Was this the sticky buyers guide - it seems to have been deleted - can someone restore it?

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=51414

This one too:

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=79552

Have there been other mystery deletions - have we got a problem???


----------

